# Any online bridesmaid dress shop recommendations please?



## Babydreams321

:flower:


----------



## amjon

I'll just say don't go with JJHouse. One of my bridesmaids sent measurements and the dress with not only different than the one pictured, but the measurements weren't right. The other ordered a size larger and it was still too tight. (Plus shipping takes 15-30 days unless you pay for upgraded shipping.)


----------



## Feltzy

I got mine from the House of Fraser website, they were in the sale and I snapped them up for £63 each! Here's a link:

https://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/on/.../MTemplCont-Show?cid=Bride_Bridesmaid_Dresses


----------

